# Resources on integral serialism?



## Opisthokont

There seem to be a decent amount of resources on twelve tone composition, atonal and post-tonal music but I've had a lot of trouble finding resources on integral serialism: especially the new techniques developed by the small cadre of integral serialists working long after darmstadt. In particular I'm having trouble finding resources about serializing color, rhythm, texture, instrumentation and various other gestures. 

I've tried my hand at composing some works in this idiom but I'm an untrained amateur and have no idea where to find resources beyond just pitch-serialism. It feels like I'm missing out on a lot of tools and techniques that would be incredibly useful to me. Does anyone know of any good resources on the compositional methods of the integral serialists,; are there any decent textbooks on the subjects? Maybe it would be best to just go through the primary sources and read the writings of babbitt directly (although most of his writing goes over my head)? Any other ideas of how I could find this knowledge?


----------



## SanAntone

Opisthokont said:


> There seem to be a decent amount of resources on twelve tone composition, atonal and post-tonal music but I've had a lot of trouble finding resources on integral serialism: especially the new techniques developed by the small cadre of integral serialists working long after darmstadt. In particular I'm having trouble finding resources about serializing color, rhythm, texture, instrumentation and various other gestures.
> 
> I've tried my hand at composing some works in this idiom but I'm an untrained amateur and have no idea where to find resources beyond just pitch-serialism. It feels like I'm missing out on a lot of tools and techniques that would be incredibly useful to me. Does anyone know of any good resources on the compositional methods of the integral serialists,; are there any decent textbooks on the subjects? Maybe it would be best to just go through the primary sources and read the writings of babbitt directly (although most of his writing goes over my head)? Any other ideas of how I could find this knowledge?


Milton Babbitt devised a method of serializing rhythm, or more accurately durations - and his system is explained in Charles Wuorinen's book _Simple Composition_ (Wuorinen also used it).


----------



## Opisthokont

Thank you so much! This is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Assuming you have found the various pitch class set calculators available

Here is a presentation from a comp prof I took a few classes from

https://josephklein.music.unt.edu/sites/default/files/80_serialism_01-12-13.pdf


----------



## Opisthokont

Thanks, that's a useful resource! Absolutely love the art of fugue btw.


----------

